# Midwest hell fest 2011



## jellyfish (Nov 24, 2010)

View attachment 20120


MIDWEST HELL FEST has set its dates for 2011. May 13th and 14th in Kimberly Wisconsin. Tickets available on the profane existance website. $14 for one day $22 for both. The line up this year is going to be BAD ASS... I know I've already bought my tickets online. But yeah, check it out! Wisconsin will treat ya right, I should know... its my home.


----------



## timmyredbeard (Nov 25, 2010)

This looks so brutal! I wanna go but am worried it will interfere with Chaos In Tejas.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 11, 2011)

fuuuck, this line up is great!! Im so gonna try to make it to that!


----------



## Apples (Jan 11, 2011)

Great line up. Hope i can make it. I really wanna see War//Plague.


----------



## pete bastard (Jan 12, 2011)

i havent seen choose your poison since 07 or 08. hell shock is suposed to be great too. i way have to find my way out there


----------

